# How to ADD my own photo in OutLook 2010?



## Engineerjoel

I have searched and searched many forums, but noone has seemed to answer this question or avoiding the question altogether.

I have a .jpeg photo of me on my Desktop. How can I add MY own photo to my avatar in OutLook 2010? When I send out emails, I would like for the receipent to see who it is that is emailing them. Also, when I do Add my own photo, does my business card get updated with my photo as well? 

What's the easy fix for this? Thanks.


----------



## Corday

Get into the Signature option and there's a place to add a photo.


----------



## Engineerjoel

Okay Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Geldridge

That doesn't work for me. Every time I browse to find the photo and click send, it changes the path to fakepath.


----------



## Corday

Don't just send. Put photo in signature. This thread is for Outlook. If you're using a different client program please tell us.


----------



## Geldridge

Using Outlook in Office 365. I want others to see my photo when they look me up in their contacts list. Isn't that what my profile will do? When i try to insert my photo in my profile it changes the path I have selected and fails.


----------



## Corday

Are you talking about something like the Yahoo list which allows such? Most client and on line addressbooks don't have that feature. Please state which list you're expecting your friends to see your photo in.


----------



## Geldridge

In Outlook when an email is open, there is a 'People Pane' at the bottom with photo placeholders for each person included in the 'send to' list on that email. Mousing over each photo brings up the person's name, title and other information. I'm trying to get my photo inserted so it shows up instead of the blank photo place holder. This is in Outlook, Office 365, hosted by Microsoft and used on our college campus. We're just now migrating to this from Groupwise and nobody has populated their photos yet. I'm trying to get a start on it.
There is a path to follow in the menus to do this but it doesn't work.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Corday

See this extensive Microsoft article: Introduction to the Outlook Social Connector - Outlook - Office.com


----------

